# What ever happened to .......



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

FedMart, Globe, and Sage?


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Reel Time said:


> FedMart, Globe, and Sage?


You forgot about Gemco, Handy Dan, Homer's, and Furrows.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Yes, a FedMart on Wirt Road and a Globe on North Shepherd I believe.


You are going back far enough that I remember separate bathrooms and water fountains depending on color.


----------



## Texasfisherman57 (Mar 2, 2008)

Man, I went to a Sage store in Austin way back when I was a kid!

I don't know if there were any in Texas but how about TG&Y, JM Fields, and Woolworths?


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Montgomery Wards Whites Woolworths Wieners darn I'm old


----------



## Robert.Parson (Sep 7, 2004)

And don't forget WT Grants.
My grandmother worked at the one at tidwell and 45 for 30 years...

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## monark (May 12, 2005)

I remember Monkey Wards, Woolworth & Furrows. My Grandmother worked for Woolworth in Corsicana until she retired.




Gibson's ? You can still see the old Gibson faded letters on the store in Silsbee.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Although just a grocery store, Weingarten's rings a bell.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Foley's, Sakowitz, Battlesteins, Westbury Square, Wacker's, Wyatt's Cafeteria...man the list goes on lol.


TH


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

Don't forget Woolco. I bought my first boat there when I was 14-15 yo. A 12 ft fiberglass v- bottom. Cost 199.99 Still have it. I hate they closed, I have a little warranty work I need to get done.:biggrin:


May 2nd


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Trouthunter said:


> Foley's, Sakowitz, Battlesteins, Westbury Square, Wacker's, Wyatt's Cafeteria...man the list goes on lol.
> 
> TH


 Joske's
Was it Sakowitz or Battlesteins that had the fish pond right outside the front entrance? I remember it being in the now Galleria area.


----------



## wbay2crowded (Jul 13, 2007)

Western Auto. Where does a man go to buy a Revelation bolt action .22 nowadays?


----------



## had2reg (Aug 25, 2005)

For some reason, this Mervyn's credit card is residing in my wallet despite that Mervyn's has been closed since 2009.

I remember eating lunch at Woolworth's and playing on the pirate ship at Foley's in Almeda Mall.

Does anyone remember Pasadena Plaze on the corner of Shaver and Spencer or Three Gables on Shaver?


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Oshman's.


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

Western Auto, Winnâ€™s and Woolworth where I lived. Had an HEB being in South Texas but remember going to visit the grand parents in El Campo and they had a Piggly Wiggly and I thought that was the coolest for whatever reason. Lol


----------



## Fishing Logic (Aug 25, 2005)

Gibson's.. I use to buy cans of gun powder there as a kid. :


----------



## McSpoon (May 18, 2016)

had2reg said:


> For some reason, this Mervyn's credit card is residing in my wallet despite that Mervyn's has been closed since 2009.
> 
> I remember eating lunch at Woolworth's and playing on the pirate ship at Foley's in Almeda Mall.
> 
> Does anyone remember Pasadena Plaze on the corner of Shaver and Spencer or Three Gables on Shaver?


Wow I feel old, I remember playing on that pirate ship at Almeda Mall..... seems like such a long time ago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Fishing Logic said:


> Gibson's.. I use to buy cans of gun powder there as a kid. :


The only one I know of that is still operating is in Kerrville. Cool store!

https://www.gibsonsdiscount.com


----------



## RKJ (Oct 4, 2005)

Haute Pursuit said:


> The only one I know of that is still operating is in Kerrville. Cool store!
> 
> http://www.gibsonsdiscount.com


Still there! Can spend hours just wandering around.


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

I spent quite a bit of money in Gibson's on fishing equipment. From Wikipedia:

_Two stores continue to operate independently under the Gibson's name, in Kerrville, Texas, and Weatherford, Texas._


----------



## Chuck (May 21, 2004)

How about the grocery stores: Weingartens, Henke & Pilot, Epps


----------



## oldriverrat (Jun 6, 2011)

Donâ€™t forget Howardâ€™s 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Sears. Pretty much dead. They just haven't laid down yet.

Gibson's were great, but WalMart did them in. Ultimately, WalMart did a lot of them in.

In the part of South Texas where I grew up, the early convenience stores were called Maverick Market. They were everywhere. Then they weren't.

When I was little, I loved the big dinosaurs at Sinclair gas stations. And the Pegasus at Mobil stations. And every place that had air conditioning had a sign that said, "Come on in. It's Kool inside."


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

RKJ said:


> Still there! Can spend hours just wandering around.


Yep... a little bit of everything and no people of Wal-Mart.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Saccos Grocery, I even worked there and was that a Fed Mart on the corner of Hillcroft and Bellaire? Across from the Drive In Theater? Mom shopped at the Fed Mart on Wirt.


----------



## Rods&Cones (Jun 23, 2016)

UTotEm, builder square


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Chuck said:


> How about the grocery stores: Weingartens, Henke & Pilot, Epps


A&P, JMH, Rexall, 7-eleven, u Tote m, varsity Fair, World Toy and Gifts, Lewis and Coker, builders square, apple tree, service merchandise, Marshall field

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

Robert.Parson said:


> And don't forget WT Grants.
> My grandmother worked at the one at tidwell and 45 for 30 years...
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


I was there when they closed. A helicopter dropped 1000's of ping pong balls with everything left in the store at the end. The chaos was pretty bad (people scrambling for those balls).


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

pocjetty said:


> Sears. Pretty much dead. They just haven't laid down yet.
> 
> Gibson's were great, but WalMart did them in. Ultimately, WalMart did a lot of them in.
> 
> ...


Maverick Market. I havenâ€™t heard that word spoken in years.


----------



## loco4fishn (May 17, 2010)

I am in San Antonio. I remember Best, Oshmans, Builders Square. Also Zolo Zerve (spelling???)


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Mr. Breeze said:


> Saccos Grocery, I even worked there and was that a Fed Mart on the corner of Hillcroft and Bellaire? Across from the Drive In Theater? Mom shopped at the Fed Mart on Wirt.


It was a Globe at first.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Mr. Breeze said:


> Saccos Grocery, I even worked there


Mr. Breeze, My pop's first gas station/ shopping strip was right across the street from the Sacco's in Spring Branch. 1977-1985 .


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

I remember TG&Y. Got my first goldfish there. His name was Georgie. He died. 



Anyone remember Barkers? Had a Barkers a few blocks from where I grew up in Harahan, La. It was an awesome store. They had EVERYTHING!


----------



## PassingThru (Aug 31, 2005)

Kress 5Â¢ 10Â¢ 25Â¢ Store on Proctor Street. Am I old or what?


----------



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

I remember the Sage store on the Gulf Freeway at Monroe and the Globe store next to Gulf Gate Mall. If I remember correctly the Globe store burned down in the early 60's


----------



## Wolfie#2 (May 8, 2017)

Dad had a Western field in 30-06. Was built on a Marlin action if I remember right. I have an Ambassadeur ultramag I bought @ Oshmans in the Brazos mall. Best casting reel of it's time. Same capacity as a 6500. Still use it as a heavy duty high capacity reel. Bought my practice wife's engagement ring there also. First kids were still young then. They're approachin their 40'S now. Howard's going out of business sale, Ruger Redhawk, $329.


----------



## rringstaff (Jul 25, 2014)

Haute Pursuit said:


> The only one I know of that is still operating is in Kerrville. Cool store!
> 
> http://www.gibsonsdiscount.com


There is or was as of a couple of years ago one still in Weatherford.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

pocjetty said:


> In the part of South Texas where I grew up, the early convenience stores were called Maverick Market. They were everywhere. Then they weren't.





Texashookset said:


> Maverick Market. I havenâ€™t heard that word spoken in years.


I grew up in Corpus, back in the Maverick Market days. It was always cool, you could stop in there and load up on drinks and ice AND get your hunting licenses and head to the dove fields.


----------



## bigkid955 (Apr 22, 2018)

Bottom Dollar was another one


----------



## kneekap (Nov 13, 2012)

Reels at Gibsons in La Marque. Sure are a lot of stores that went the way of the dinosaurs.
Now we need a thread for soft drinks: i.e. KneeHi, Grapette...


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Big bonus stamp store


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

How did Radio Shack fall through the cracks here?


----------



## had2reg (Aug 25, 2005)

Sony Betamax, VHS( Be kind and rewind), Blockbuster Video.


----------



## TRB (Sep 18, 2005)

Reel Time said:


> A&P, JMH, Rexall, 7-eleven, u Tote m, varsity Fair, World Toy and Gifts, Lewis and Coker, builders square, apple tree, service merchandise, Marshall field
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The 7-elevens are still around, you just have to travel to the Philippines or Thailand to shop there lol


----------



## fishcat01 (Mar 24, 2005)

Piggly Wiggly. What a weird name. :spineyes:


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

We lived right behind Globe. If memory serves there was a drive in theater across the street. Don't forget about Joske's, UtoteM's, Rice food market, Handy Dandy, Steak and Shake, or how about when McDonalds signs read, over 100,000 sold.


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

Trouthunter said:


> Foley's, Sakowitz, Battlesteins, Westbury Square, Wacker's, Wyatt's Cafeteria...man the list goes on lol.
> TH


How bout Joske's, Tel-Wink Grill and Piggly Wiggly. I think the Tel-Wink is now Franks Grill.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

.05 & .10 stores
Five & dime. Lol


----------



## DCUnger (Jul 25, 2012)

Piggly Wiggle
S&H Green stamps!


----------



## Reel-tor (May 21, 2004)

fishcat01 said:


> Piggly Wiggly. What a weird name. :spineyes:


Also known in some circles as "Hoggly Woggly"


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

TRB said:


> The 7-elevens are still around, you just have to travel to the Philippines or Thailand to shop there lol


Theyâ€™ve got them in SA and Victoria. I think they actually bought out the Speedy Stops.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Well, the Gulf gas stations are making a comeback...


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

K Mart , or as we called it, Came Apart. Got my first gun from there 40 years ago. A 20 ga H&R single shot. My nephews have that kicking beast now.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Texashookset said:


> I think they actually bought out the Speedy Stops.


They bought the Stripes stores, I think the Speedy Stops are still locally owned.


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

Service Merchandise. Sanger Harris for the kids up north.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> They bought the Stripes stores, I think the Speedy Stops are still locally owned.


No most of the Speedy Stops were sold by Thomas to Southland (7-11) but he kept a few like the one in POC and El Campo.

I miss people watching at Good Time Charlies lol.

TH


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Are there any J J Newberry's left?


----------



## cklimpt (Jan 4, 2010)

I remember going to a Piggly Wiggly as a child and thinking that name was so funny!


----------



## Ditto2 (Jul 19, 2016)

I remember all those old stores. Worked at Weingarten's in the late 70's and early 80's. Lied about my age to get a job there. 

Also remember Best Products and Lacks.


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

My wife worked at a Duke & Ayres five and dime store before we married, she saved up enough to buy me a fly rod and a watch for my wedding present. 

That chain of stores was bought out by Ben Franklin chain. Their competitor was Perrys. 
All had great service.

I remember when WalMart in Bryan had a sign that said 95% of our store merchandise is made in America. Sam Walton was still alive.


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

A few things off the top of my head from memories of Texas City in the 70's when I was a kid.
There was a Woolco where the BP offices are now at 146 and Palmer. My mom worked there for a while. The women would buy the patterns to sew their own clothes and should would cut the material for them. 
Where the post office is now there used to be a Wyatts cafeteria and next door to that was the TG&Y. My grandma would take me to TG&Y to buy a Hotwheel with the dollar my grandpa would give me, then we would eat lunch at Wyatts. 
There was also a Weingartens there that me and my cousing would return the big coke bottles to for change. 
There used to be a Tookies burgers on Palmer, we'd go there after my Little League games.
The drive in theater by 45 in LaMarque. Don't remember what the movie was we were there to see, but on the screen behind us they were showing a movie with a bunch of naked women and my mom constantly yelling at both me and my dad to turn around.
Eating chicken fried steak at Po' Folks restaurant.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

Builder Square and very dear to my heart McDonnell Douglas!


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

Ready.Fire.Aim said:


> I remember when WalMart in Bryan had a sign that said 95% of our store merchandise is made in America. Sam Walton was still alive.


I think that is still the case, except you need a decimal point in front of the nine.


----------



## Texaspainter (Mar 11, 2013)

Haute Pursuit said:


> The only one I know of that is still operating is in Kerrville. Cool store!
> 
> http://www.gibsonsdiscount.com


I was in Kerrville this past weekend and ventured into the Gibson's store there. It was like walking back in time, and I had a blast. Could have spent hours in that store just walking around and looking but only had a few minutes to kill. They had everything, and I do mean everything. Definitely a COOL store!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

In my line of work....anybody remember Mading's Drugs, Dugan's Drugs, Jones Apothecary, Avalon Drug, Eckerd, Rexall, Cunninghams...etc...etc...etc...

Wallyworld and Health Insurance companies wiped most all of us out....


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Piggly wiggly was called wiggly piggly when we were little.

Bought a Ruger 10/22 from Gibsons back in the seventies. $64 $56 would get the cheaper version with a band around the front stock. Still shoots good.

U TOTE TEM was where we could get tv bulbs or whatever they were called. To old to remember what they were called. Take your old on in and they would test it and match it to the correct one.

Still go to the Western Auto here in Conroe for all my mower parts.


----------



## Spraygun (Apr 18, 2017)

Remember the Best store in Almeda Mall









Sent from my Samsung Galaxy,using speech to text.


----------



## Spraygun (Apr 18, 2017)

Spraygun said:


> Remember the Best store near Almeda Mall
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my Samsung Galaxy,using speech to text.


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

Tortuga said:


> In my line of work....anybody remember Mading's Drugs, Dugan's Drugs, Jones Apothecary, Avalon Drug, Eckerd, Rexall, Cunninghams...etc...etc...etc...
> 
> Wallyworld and Health Insurance companies wiped most all of us out....


They had a Duganâ€™s Pharmacy (related or chain??) in Victoria long ago. Had the soda shop and burger grill with blue plate specials too. It was still around in the 90â€™s from what I remember. Good blue plate lunches were to be had there.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> No most of the Speedy Stops were sold by Thomas to Southland (7-11) but he kept a few like the one in POC and El Campo.
> 
> I miss people watching at Good Time Charlies lol.
> 
> TH


Did they change the stores up at all or leave them alone? They had decent breakfast tacos for a c-store.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Spraygun said:


> Remember the Best store in Almeda Mall
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember the one in Corpus, and I remember when their Christmas catalog came out every year, oh to be a kid again!


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Spraygun said:


> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy,using speech to text.


We lived close in Gulf Meadows at the time and I remember them delivering a crane wrecking ball on site. We thought they made a mistake and the building was coming down. Then this happened...


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Texashookset said:


> They had a Duganâ€™s Pharmacy (related or chain??) in Victoria long ago. Had the soda shop and burger grill with blue plate specials too. It was still around in the 90â€™s from what I remember. Good blue plate lunches were to be had there.


Pretty sure different families.. Jimmy Dugan had a 'short chain' (mebbe 4-6 stores all here in Houston... He did have some pretty good soda fountains, though....


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Here was the Piggly Wiggly in Clear Lake back in the 60's...


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

...and here is the Sakowitz in Clear Lake...


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

I know there are still Jack in the Cracks around...but this was the one in Clear Lake that was recently replaced by a convenience store gas station.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

One last pic...Taco Bell in Clear Lake is still here. Anyone know who those dudes are in the pic from back when...


----------



## Spraygun (Apr 18, 2017)

Someone had mentioned the pirate ship in Almeda Mall.
















Sent from my Samsung Galaxy,using speech to text.


----------



## Porky (Nov 1, 2006)

Height's Tackle House, Sporting Goods Inc, Oshman's downtown basement. Must have traded in a ton of deposit bottles at the Weingartens & Lucky 7 on N. Main. Lived around the corner from Sacco's back in the mid 80's. Quality Feed store on N. Main, Howard lock & key 14th & N Main for bicycle parts, Cloud Givens hardware on N. Main. Gemco, White Plaza sporting goods plus Sears catalog outlet in the same strip center. Alfie's & H Salt for fish & chips.


----------



## Txjames (Oct 11, 2017)

Western Auto


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

Don't think A&P grocery has been mentioned.
Think it was an old Henke and Pillot that used to be at Meyerland Plaza back in the early 60's. They had a colored bathroom. I always wondered what kind of horrors lurked in colored bathrooms, lol.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Weird, I do not remember the name Globe but I remember when Fed Mart moved in the Globe, Globe was much nicer?


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

Has anyone else remembered a "Perrys"?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Guess everybody remembers the original James Coney Island downtown.. 1011 Walker.. Back in the early 40s I worked as a bicycle delivery boy downtown at 1216 Walker...knew every policy writer and whore house downtown.(no wisecracks..I was about 12 years old at the time. LOL) James got most of my pay...think I made 50 cents/hr..and Coneys were 25 cents back then. Think they are about $8 nowadays.. I could polish off at least a half dozen of them every day.


----------



## floppodog (Dec 19, 2012)

There was a Discount tackle downtown on Fannin or the next street over going north.

Prince drive in on OST.


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

floppodog said:


> There was a Discount tackle downtown on Fannin or the next street over going north.
> 
> Prince drive in on OST.


I remember the one downtown almost under I45 ... and the Roy Rodgers not far from Tortuga's Coney island ...

.


----------



## had2reg (Aug 25, 2005)

The teathered plane flying circle at Strawberry Park in Pasadena. McDowell's on Strawberry and Marburger's on Spencer in Pasadena. 

Edgebrook did not connect with Fairmont. Edgebrook ended at Shaver. You had to take Allen-Genoa to get from Edgebrook to Fairmont.

Firework displays behind Montgomery Ward's on the corner of Shaver and Spencer acruss the street from Pasadena Plaza.

Cut Rate Tackle( now FTU) on Telephone Rd.

The Sea Isle beach cabana on Galveston's West Beach.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

floppodog said:


> There was a Discount tackle downtown on Fannin or the next street over going north.


Think that was Grant Ilseng's wholesale sporting goods. I bought a few guns from them...

Grant was the Shotgun Shooting Champion of the World...


----------



## had2reg (Aug 25, 2005)

Did anyone esle ride on the motorbike and gocart trails at the corner of Shaver and Hwy. 3 before HL&P was built there? 

There was a golf driving range and gocart track just southwest of Hwy.3 on Snaver.


----------



## buckweet (Aug 8, 2011)

help me out here . 

what was the hot dog place that was large A frame shape, think one was on long point in spring branch.


----------



## Porky (Nov 1, 2006)

Bought some nice Ithaca SKB field grade shotguns from Glenn Slades, rod supplies from Modern Notions. The Globe store on the north side was at N. Shepherd & Donovan across shepherd from St. Pius Church & High School.
OK who remembers Howard's Fun Shop ? I think it was on Fannin downtown .


I put a fake vomit puddle on the stairs and Mom who worked shift work got sick trying to clean it up and once it slid off the steps she figured it out. 

Have you ever woke up to a belt on your *** at 2 in the morning well I have.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Tortuga said:


> Guess everybody remembers the original James Coney Island downtown.. 1011 Walker.. Back in the early 40s I worked as a bicycle delivery boy downtown at 1216 Walker...knew every policy writer and whore house downtown.(no wisecracks..I was about 12 years old at the time. LOL) James got most of my pay...think I made 50 cents/hr..and Coneys were 25 cents back then. Think they are about $8 nowadays.. I could polish off at least a half dozen of them every day.


You must be remembering wrong. We do not have things like that in Texas.


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

buckweet said:


> help me out here .
> 
> what was the hot dog place that was large A frame shape, think one was on long point in spring branch.


Derwienerschnitzle ... don't know about the spelling ...

.


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

I liked Zider Zee ( sp?)on the east side of Houston ... are there still any Hi Lo auto parts around?

.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Checker car company on 45 near downtown. They actually sold checker cars, same as the cabs.
Rayco convertible and seat cover shop right next door.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

buckweet said:


> help me out here .
> 
> what was the hot dog place that was large A frame shape, think one was on long point in spring branch.


Still a few around, one in Victoria and Corpus for sure.



acoastalbender said:


> I liked Zider Zee ( sp?)on the east side of Houston ... are there still any Hi Lo auto parts around?
> 
> .


O'Reilly Auto Parts purchased Hi Lo a few years back.


----------



## had2reg (Aug 25, 2005)

buckweet said:


> help me out here .
> 
> what was the hot dog place that was large A frame shape, think one was on long point in spring branch.


9er's at 901 Southmore Ave. in Pasadena?


----------



## Spraygun (Apr 18, 2017)

buckweet said:


> help me out here .
> 
> what was the hot dog place that was large A frame shape, think one was on long point in spring branch.


It could have been the 
Der Wienerschnitzel. 
Those things where everywhere when I was a kid. They claim they're coming back to Texas I don't know if they still have them or not. They're out of California.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy,using speech to text.


----------



## Chuck (May 21, 2004)

I grew up around Strawberry Park and remember that. Also worked as reel repair boy at McDowells on Strawberry for a while. My in laws were the 2nd house ever built on Edgebrook. Lived right across the street from Charlie Tolas (Houston Oilers running back) and wife baby sat his three girls. I still keep up with his wife in Friendswood. \

Also went to the Der Weinersnitchzel on Southmore a bunch of times!

Good memories!



had2reg said:


> The teathered plane flying circle at Strawberry Park in Pasadena. McDowell's on Strawberry and Marburger's on Spencer in Pasadena.
> 
> Edgebrook did not connect with Fairmont. Edgebrook ended at Shaver. You had to take Allen-Genoa to get from Edgebrook to Fairmont.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Porky said:


> OK who remembers Howard's Fun Shop ? I think it was on Fannin downtown .
> 
> I put a fake vomit puddle on the stairs and Mom who worked shift work got sick trying to clean it up and once it slid off the steps she figured it out.


HA !!.. I sure remember Howard's... great place to visit on the weekends and find something that would REALLY disgust your parents..

The fake vomit was always the favorite...followed closely by fake dog ****.


----------



## floppodog (Dec 19, 2012)

Tortuga said:


> HA !!.. I sure remember Howard's... great place to visit on the weekends and find something that would REALLY disgust your parents..
> 
> The fake vomit was always the favorite...followed closely by fake dog ****.


I remember Howards, they had something called Morning Breeze in a little bottle. Smelled like rotten eggs. Put some in the bosses office one time. What a hoot.


----------



## Texasfisherman57 (Mar 2, 2008)

Reel Time said:


> A&P, JMH, Rexall, 7-eleven, u Tote m, varsity Fair, World Toy and Gifts, Lewis and Coker, builders square, apple tree, service merchandise, Marshall field
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I used to go to a Rexall drug store in Wichita Falls in the 60's. They had those round swiveling stools at the soda fountain. An old guy I knew would send me their to get him a chocolate soda and I would get a "coke". They made both of them from scratch. I used to get cinnamon in a bottle there that I would put toothpicks in.


----------



## Texasfisherman57 (Mar 2, 2008)

Winchell's Donuts or Jo Jo's?


----------



## TOMBOB (Apr 9, 2012)

*Wally World made in China*

I remember when WalMart in Bryan had a sign that said 95% of our store merchandise is made in America. Sam Walton was still alive.[/QUOTE]

The Wal Mart sign should now read 95% of our **** comes from China. I sure wish Sam was here, he'd put a stop to that real quick.


----------



## TOMBOB (Apr 9, 2012)

Wiener Schnitzel


----------



## TOMBOB (Apr 9, 2012)

Red Bluff Drive In. Everyone's been there once whether they admit or not. I'm good for one trip, kinda far from 290 and Antoine back in the day making minimum wage.


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

TOMBOB said:


> Red Bluff Drive In. Everyone's been there once whether they admit or not. I'm good for one trip, kinda far from 290 and Antoine back in the day making minimum wage.


Not me :redface: h: never heard of it.

May 2nd


----------



## Brass Monkey (Sep 2, 2012)

Sparky's Toys in Texas City. The Police department is in the general area now.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Handy Andy grocery stores. There was one in spring branch. It was the first grocery that I saw a tank of live lobsters. I was amazed and watched them while mom shopped every time she took us there.

Also on Ella just north of the loop was alfies fish and chips and also a shakeys pizza. My two favorite places to eat as a kid.

Rex Hall had a Rexall drug store at the corner of West little York and Antoine.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Texasfisherman57 said:


> I used to go to a Rexall drug store in Wichita Falls in the 60's. They had those round swiveling stools at the soda fountain. An old guy I knew would send me their to get him a chocolate soda and I would get a "coke". They made both of them from scratch. I used to get cinnamon in a bottle there that I would put toothpicks in.


I would get my cinnamon for toothpicks there also!


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

Tortuga said:


> Guess everybody remembers the original James Coney Island downtown.. 1011 Walker.. Back in the early 40s I worked as a bicycle delivery boy downtown at 1216 Walker...knew every policy writer and whore house downtown.(no wisecracks..I was about 12 years old at the time. LOL) James got most of my pay...think I made 50 cents/hr..and Coneys were 25 cents back then. Think they are about $8 nowadays.. I could polish off at least a half dozen of them every day.


My dad took me to James Coney Island downtown , right before going to the Sam Houston Coliseum to see a wrestling match hosted by Paul Bosch (Saturday night Houston Wrestling show)
I was about 12 years old.


----------



## DU SPOUS (Feb 1, 2010)

*"Gibson's*



monark said:


> I remember Monkey Wards, Woolworth & Furrows. My Grandmother worked for Woolworth in Corsicana until she retired.
> 
> Gibson's ? You can still see the old Gibson faded letters on the store in Silsbee.


I bought my first deer rifle from the one in Baytown. Worked all summer to get it. And I still have it a old Mossburg 270.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

White Plaza Sporting Goods. Corner of Airline and Little York.Spent many hours in there just looking and dreaming. Got turned on to rod building by Warren who worked there (later went to work for FTU) He taught me a lot in the days way before the internet. Then I would jump on my bike and ride back home to Aldine. Magic times they were.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Chuck said:


> I grew up around Strawberry Park and remember that. Also worked as reel repair boy at McDowells on Strawberry for a while. My in laws were the 2nd house ever built on Edgebrook. Lived right across the street from Charlie Tolas (Houston Oilers running back) and wife baby sat his three girls. I still keep up with his wife in Friendswood. \
> 
> Also went to the Der Weinersnitchzel on Southmore a bunch of times!
> 
> Good memories!


Der Weinnersnitchzel was on Strawberry down from Southmore where the road takes a wicked bend.


----------



## Srice (Jul 2, 2014)

Kreske, shoppers fair, united jewelers, Pettigrew Smith, Bass & Meineke, and Lord & Taylor.


----------



## MARK MACALUSO (Sep 29, 2010)

Dont forget Kaplans Ben-Hur in the Heights.


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

TIMBOv2 said:


> .05 & .10 stores
> Five & dime. Lol


There was a Benjamin Five and Dime store in the Weingarten center on South St in Pasadena. I bought all my Hot Wheels there!


----------



## MR. L. (Jun 19, 2007)

anybody remember Sporting Good inc. on York street or Rudy Grigar's fishing tackle on GreenBriar


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

StinkBait said:


> Still a few around, one in Victoria and Corpus.


Two in little ol Victoria and only one in all of SA, odd. Every time I roll thru there with or without my wife I have to stop and get a family pack to bring home. Sheâ€™s addicted to those salty arse chili dogs. Sheâ€™s literally talked about maybe a franchise out here where we live thinking itâ€™d do well. Told her between her and our girl eating the inventory, lack of chili dog enthusiast and lack of population for business weâ€™d be in the poor house in three months.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

MR. L. said:


> anybody remember Sporting Good inc. on York street or Rudy Grigar's fishing tackle on GreenBriar


Yep... Sporting Goods Inc was owned by Grant Ilsengâ€¦the World's Champion Skeet Shooter.. Bought a few long guns from him back in the 60s..as well as probably hundreds of cases of shotgun shells. We bought them as a favor to the Doctors in Houston...and sold them to the Docs at Grant's 'wholesale' prices so they could write them off as 'Medical Supplies' for their offices...LOL

Another funny (?) story.. I kept probably 20 cases of shotgun shells, along with a slew of little 'book matches' we personalized for Docs for advertising our Pharmacy. .along with mebbe a few hundred cans of ether they used in their practices back then...all in my little office in the rear..

City Fire Inspector came by for his routine visit..and almost had a stroke right there in front of me.. He said "What in the hell is wrong with you ?? You got matches to START a fire...ether to explode..and all these shotgun shells all stacked here in one little room just waiting to go off".....

I apologized and moved the ether to the storage room..the matches to the stock room..and kept the shotgun shells in my office... That was fine with him... but he gave me a citation and a hunnert dollar fine as well..Lesson learned.

LOL


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Tortuga said:


> Yep... Sporting Goods Inc was owned by Grant Ilsengâ€¦the World's Champion Skeet Shooter......


It's too long a story to tell, but I met and visited Grant Ilseng in his home around 1965 when I was 11. Another thing about him is that he was involved in admirable volunteer work, at least that is how I met him. A few years later but before I was old enough to drive, my Mom took me to his store often to buy reloading supplies. Bob Brister was a serious shotgunner, but he seemed to really respect Grant Ilseng.


----------



## excapmarine (Jan 26, 2006)

I grew up behind Globe, Jubilee City and also before those stores came about, woods only. Lived at 10409 Dodson St. Brothers and myself plus some friends, made a killing cutting lawns in the whole neighborhood. Played real "tackle football" and hardball on the last street in a big field. Delivered circulars for STUTES Brothers store on Jensen Dr. close to Parker Rd. We sold the Houston Post at just about all the grocery stores up/down Jensen Dr. All them stores GONE! Bought lotsa bike tire patches at the Western Auto on Jensen at Laura Koppe. Good Times!!


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

"Grant was the Shotgun Shooting Champion of the World.."


Back somewhere in the 70's, I was working nights and had a buddy with a band that played at night. We used to go to a little nine hole golf course on South Main, play 18 holes, then go across the street to South Main Gun Club?...maybe, then shoot a couple of rounds of skeet. Grant Ilsing was often there, I think he might have given shooting lessons there.


After that, there was some little cafe down the street. We would go in and order a whole banana cream pie and 2 glasses of milk and finish it off! 



Later
R3F


----------



## had2reg (Aug 25, 2005)

Pizza Inn on Edgebrook. Pizza Inn on Spencer. 

After school especially after the last day of school at So Ho High, a bunch of us would go eat the buffet at Pizza Inn down and across the street on Edgebrook.

I really miss Pizza Inn. Loved the taste of their pizzas.


Vaudeville Pizza on Shaver with live acts while you enjoyed your Pizza.


Showbiz Pizza on Fairmont and Shaver. My first real job at 16 y/o when it first opened. Worked as a pizza cutter at the pick up your pizza window.


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

^^^ you like pizza?


----------



## Mark454 (May 21, 2007)

had2reg said:


> Pizza Inn on Edgebrook. Pizza Inn on Spencer.
> 
> After school especially after the last day of school at So Ho High, a bunch of us would go eat the buffet at Pizza Inn down and across the street on Edgebrook.
> 
> ...


When I went to So Ho High I worked at that Pizza Inn for two days. They promised me more hours than Toys R Us. Didnt happen so I went back to Toys R Us. Didnt even go back to get my two day paycheck lol.
I remember the drive inn that was by Hwy 3 and S Shaver/Almeda Genoa. Snuck in there a couple of times and got run off a couple of times.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Texashookset said:


> Two in little ol Victoria and only one in all of SA, odd. Every time I roll thru there with or without my wife I have to stop and get a family pack to bring home. Sheâ€™s addicted to those salty arse chili dogs. Sheâ€™s literally talked about maybe a franchise out here where we live thinking itâ€™d do well. Told her between her and our girl eating the inventory, lack of chili dog enthusiast and lack of population for business weâ€™d be in the poor house in three months.


I have a friend that is the same dam way. He is from Victoria. Every time he goes home to visit he buys a bunch and takes them back home. He freezes whatever is left when he gets home.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Comeback (Jul 30, 2010)

Ottos hamburgers, RC Cola, UTotem


----------

